# jacking points besides the pinch welds



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys, I know some gm cars have jacking points on the control arms or under the carriage besides the welded joints in the corners. Does our car have any?? I am contemplating on buying the uni-body jack adapter but want to make sure we dont have other jack points.

thanks!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not sure what a unibody jack adapter is. 

Is is it the thing that's meant to provide a channel for the pinch weld?

if so, I bought two and never ended up using them. 

I just put a full roll of toilet paper between the jack and the pinch weld. Cheap, gentle on the car, and effective. But with the caveat that I use two jacks simultaneously to raise one whole side at a time. I find that using that approach is less stressful on unibody cars.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to General Discussion section.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Put the jack onto the unibody frame rails for jacking in the front, and slide it under the twist beam parallel to the wheel in the rear. That works for me.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Put a piece of carpet on my four ton floor jack and catch a flat spot right behind where the control arm attaches to the body in front, and ahead of the swing arm at the rear. If my jack was a half an inch taller, wouldn't fit, but a solid spot.

Can think of a number of butts I would love to shove those pinch welds up to. These are the first things to bend after the car is a couple of years old. But don't worry if you do, can practically straighten these back to normal with your fingers.

Why can't they tack on a couple of short pieces of angled steel galvanized metal to these things? Just paper thin sheet metal! Major reason for getting rid of cars since the unibody, is the rocker panel rusts out from the inside out and the entire center of the vehicle droops in the center.

No problems with that solid frame in my 12,000 pound P-30, can jack that thing up anywhere I want to. Or with the older framed vehicles. But then they were giving us a very unsafe bumper jack to use. Ha, don't try these with a plastic bumper.

Thought the main roll of toilet paper was to decorate your trees with it during homecoming. Never thought about using that for jacking up a vehicle. Should pass this on to high school kids.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Engine cradle works well with a 2' 2x4 and floor jack


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ramps work great for oil changes, would never ever crawl under a vehicle with any kind of a jack. Once in a lifetime was more than enough for me. Even for changing the exhaust system or dropping a tank to replace a made in China fuel pump.

For other work, just use the jack for placing in my Douglas fir blocks under suspension points. Takes awhile, but beats getting crushed. Lucky to be alive when I was young and not quite so cautious.


----------

